# {}   سم لحماتى



## Meriamty (17 مارس 2008)

منذ زمن طويل فى الصين كانت هناك فتاة تدعى لى لى تزوجت و ذهبت لتعيش مع زوجها ووالدته. و فى خلال فترة قصيرة اكتشفت لى لى انها لا تستطيع التعايش مع حماتها على الاطلاق. فشخصيتهما مختلفة عن الاخرى تماما و كانت لى لى غاضبه من عادات كثيرة لحماتها, بالاضافه ان حماتها دائمة النقض لتصرفاتها.
ومرت الايام و الاسابيع و لم تستطيع لى لى و لا حماتها التوقف عن النزاع و العراك الدائر بينهما. و الذى زاد الامر سوءا ان هناك تقليد صيني قديم يدعو الزوجه ان تنحنى لحماتها و تطيع لها كل طلب او امنية.
كل هذا الغضب و عدم السعادة فى المنزل سبب لزوج لى لى المسكين الم كبير.
واخيرا لم تعد لى لى تحتمل دكتاتوريه حماتها و تقلب مزاجها المستمر و قررت ان تفعل شىء ينهى هذا التعب كله . فذهبت لى لى الى صديق والدها الحميم مستر هانج الذى يبيع الاعشاب و حكت له الوضع كله و طلبت منه اذا كان يقدر ان يعطيها بعض من السم حتى تستطيع ان تحل هذه المشكله مرة واحدة و الى الابد .
مستر هانج فكر لفترة ثم قال لها لى لى ساساعدك و لكن عليكى ان تنصتى لى جيدا و تنفذى مااقوله لكى بدقة.
فاجابته نعم يا مستر هانج سافعل كل ما تقوله لى.مستر هانج ذهب الى الغرفة الخلفيه و رجع بعد دقائق قليله بمجموعه صغيرة من الاعشاب . و قال لها لا تستطيعى ان تتخلصى من حماتك بكميه كبيرة من السم دفعة واحدة لانك بذلك ستكونين موضع شك من الجميع و تتعرضى للخطر, لذلك ساعطيك مجموعه من الاعشاب تتفاعل ببطء فى الجسم و تبنى السم فيه بعد فترة طويله و بذلك لا يكتشف احد.
فقط عليك باعداد وجبه شهيه يوم تلو الاخر و تضعى كميه قليله من هذه الاعشاب بالطبق الخاص بحماتك , و لكى لا يشك احد فى الامر عندما تموت عليك بتغير معاملتك لها من الان و توخى الحرص معها و عامليها بكل لطف وود و لاتجادليها فى اى شىء و لبى لها كل ماتطلبه بل عامليها كأنها ملكة.
لى لى كانت سعيدة جدا و شكرت مستر هانج ثم اسرعت الى المنزل لتبدأ فى تنفيذ خطة قتل حماتها.
مرت الاسابيع و الشهور و كل يوم بعد الاخر تعد لى لى وجبه خاصة و تقدم منها لحماتها و هى تتذكر جيدا ما قاله مستر هانج بتفادى الشك من الاخرين لذلك فهى تتحكم فى اعصابها و تطيع حماتها فى كل شىء و تعاملها كأنها ام لها.
بعد سته اشهر كل شىء فى المنزل تغير تماما ووجدت لى لى نفسها تتحكم فى اعصابها بطريقة افضل حتى كادت تكون لا تغضب بالمرة. كما انها لم تتجادل مع حماتها لمدة سته اشهر مما جعلها تشعر انها طيبه و سهله التعامل. و من ناحيه اخرى لقد تغيرت طريقة معامله حماتها لها و اصبحت تحبها و كأنها ابنة حقيقية لها و باتت تحكى لكل اصدقائها و اقاربها ان لى لى هى افضل زوجة ابن ممكن ان يجدها احد.
لى لى و حماتها اصبحتا الان تتعاملا كام و ابنة حقيقيتان. زوج لى لى كان سعيدا جدا بهذا التغير الذى حدث.
وفى يوم من الايام ذهبت لى لى الى مستر هانج لتطلب منه المساعدة مرة اخرى , ولكن هذه المرة بطريقه اخرى..
وقالت له: عزيزى مستر هانج ارجوك ان تساعدنى فى وقف مفعول السم حتى لا يقتل حماتى لقد تغيرت الى انسانه لطيفة جدا و انا الان احبها كأمى و لا اريدها ان تموت بهذا السم... مستر هانج ابتسم و هز رأسه و قال لها: لى لى ليس هناك ما يدعو للقلق فانا لم اعطيكى ابدا اى سم فالاعشاب التى اعطيتك اياها ما كانت الا فيتامينات لتقويه صحتها .السم الوحيد الموجود هو كان فى عقلك و تصرفك تجاهها و لكن هذا كله قد تم غسله بالحب الذى عاملتيها به.
وهناك حكمة صينية تقول (بمقدار الحب الذى يتعامل به الانسان مع الاخرين بمقدار ما ياخذ منهم حب فى المقابل)

لقد كان هذا الرجل حكيم فى تصرفه و هو لا يعلم ان هذه هى تعاليم السيد المسيح.
و لا شك ان الكتاب المقدس غنى جدا جدا بالايات و التعاليم العميقة عن المحبه و التى هى دستور حياتنا كمسيحيين.

(احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)لو27:6-28
و كما تربدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا انتم ايضا بهم هكذا و ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى فضل لكم)لو33:6)
ليتنا نحيا من الانجيل لنتغير نحن من الداخل و نغير الاخرين ايضا.
​
​


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

(احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)لو27:6-28
و كما تربدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا انتم ايضا بهم هكذا و ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى فضل لكم)لو33:6)

المحبه اصل كل شىء جميل

ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

مريمتى
موضوع اكثر من رائع
ويا ريت كل بنت تفهم وتعى معناة جيدا
وان الحماة هى فى الاصل أم 
اكسبى ودها تعيشى فى اسرة هانئة سعيدة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## solevya (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

جميلة اوى القصة دى 
وفعلا المحبة ام كل الفضائل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلوا لاجل ضعفى
اختكم سوليفيا


----------



## gigi angel (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

قصه  حلوه اوى 
بجد مرسى  اوى على القصه الحلوه دى


----------



## Ramzi (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

حلوة يا مريمتي

فعلا لو انفكر باي شي بمنطلق الخير و بهدوء الاعصاب رح نكتشف انه ما في شي بستاهل.... الحب احلى شي بالدنيا ...


----------



## فونتالولو (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
قصه حلوه اوي لو كل وحده فينا عملت حماتها علي انها مامتها مكنش في حاجه اسمها حم 
بس اقولكم برضه الحما حما لو جت من السما هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر 
تعيش ايدك يا مريم_


----------



## NaNo0o0o (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

ميرسي خالص يا قمر

بس الحمد لله انا حماتى سكرررررررررررر


ربنا يخليهالى :36_3_11::36_3_11:


----------



## sameh7610 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

قصة جميلة اوووووووى يا مريمتى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اميره الحياه (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

ميرسييي  الموضوع بجنن :ura1:
يجب ان نحب بعضنا البعض :94:شكرا
:yahoo::smi102::smi106::t14::174xe::17_1_34[1]:


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

فصه رائعه يا مريومتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

موضوع جميل وقصه رائعه
اشكرك يارب لانك اعطيتني ام ثانيه لي
انا حماتي حلوه قوي معايا وبتحبني قوي:beee:​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

ميرس الموضوع اكتر من رائع ويعلمنا المحبة وضبط النفس والحكمة فى تصرفتنا   والحماة ام وغدا سوف ابقى حماة       احبوا بعضكم بعضا    لاتحبو العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

30:ميرس الموضوع اكتر من رائع ويعلمنا المحبة وضبط النفس والحكمة فى تصرفتنا   والحماة ام وغدا سوف ابقى حماة       احبوا بعضكم بعضا    لاتحبو العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم


----------



## اميره الحياه (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

انا حماتي لا توريدني العيش مع   زوجي  توريد المشاكل   دائما تقول له اتركها نحن متفاهمين


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

30:السلام والنعمة يا اميرة الحياة   ممكن تستحمليها           المهم معاملة زوجك            ليكى        وانة ميسمعش كلمها          وربنا يخليكم لبعض                  وحاقول ليكى حاجة         لو انتى معملتك ليها كويسة          ربنا يباركك       ولو غير كدة حولى تغيريها          وشوفى النتيجة                 وربنا  يحافظ عليكم:smi411::smi411:


----------



## اميره الحياه (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

انا   ما بتكلم  معها   انا متحاديه   دائما  لا توريدني   عملت مشاكت مع اخوه مرتو   من ورائها حبست  زوجها   دائما تقول الو طلق مرتك


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

شكرا علي الموضوع المميز و القصه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*

السلام والنعمة يا اميرة    كل عام وانتم بخير     وبعد      ماذا تقصدين       بالطلاق هو احنا عندنا    طلاق    ويعنى اية حبست زوجها       هو المسيح لة المجد قال كدة   فين المحبة    عرفها اكيد قصة راعوث مع حماتها           وعلى العموم       انتى وزوجك ممكن تبعدو عنها خلص مادام هى بتع مشاكل               وبعدين فين دور زوجك من دة كلة        ربنا معكى     وديما اطلبى ربنا وهو هايكون معكى         صلى ربنا يهديها     ويحل كل المشاكل اللة محبة  :mus25:


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



candy shop قال:


> (احبوا اعدائكم باركو لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)لو27:6-28
> و كما تربدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا انتم ايضا بهم هكذا و ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فأى فضل لكم)لو33:6)
> 
> المحبه اصل كل شىء جميل
> ...






ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



وليم تل قال:


> مريمتى
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ويا ريت كل بنت تفهم وتعى معناة جيدا
> وان الحماة هى فى الاصل أم
> ...





فعلا يا وليم كل زوجه هى حماة المستقبل 

ياريت كل زوجه تفهم كده 

ميرسى ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



solevya قال:


> جميلة اوى القصة دى
> وفعلا المحبة ام كل الفضائل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> صلوا لاجل ضعفى
> اختكم سوليفيا






صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى يا سوليفيا 

اشكرك لزيارتك للموضوع ربنا يبارك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



germen قال:


> قصه  حلوه اوى
> بجد مرسى  اوى على القصه الحلوه دى





الاجمل حضورك يا قمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



Ramzi قال:


> حلوة يا مريمتي
> 
> فعلا لو انفكر باي شي بمنطلق الخير و بهدوء الاعصاب رح نكتشف انه ما في شي بستاهل.... الحب احلى شي بالدنيا ...





معك حق مافيش اى شىء يستاهل 

ميرسى جدا يا رمزى لحضورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> قصه حلوه اوي لو كل وحده فينا عملت حماتها علي انها مامتها مكنش في حاجه اسمها حم
> بس اقولكم برضه الحما حما لو جت من السما هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بهزر
> تعيش ايدك يا مريم_





هههههههههههههههههههه 

خلينا فى الوصفه الصينى احسن لووول 

ميرسى يا قمر لردك على الموضوع ربنا يباركك 




​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



NaNo0o0o قال:


> ميرسي خالص يا قمر
> 
> بس الحمد لله انا حماتى سكرررررررررررر
> 
> ...





يارب يخليهالك و تستمر المحبه بينكم 

ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



sameh7610 قال:


> قصة جميلة اوووووووى يا مريمتى
> ربنا يباركك






ميرسى يا سامح نورت الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



اميره الحياه قال:


> ميرسييي  الموضوع بجنن :ura1:
> يجب ان نحب بعضنا البعض :94:شكرا
> :yahoo::smi102::smi106::t14::174xe::17_1_34[1]:












​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> فصه رائعه يا مريومتى
> ربنا يباركك​













​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل وقصه رائعه
> اشكرك يارب لانك اعطيتني ام ثانيه لي
> انا حماتي حلوه قوي معايا وبتحبني قوي:beee:​






ربنا يبارك فى محبتكم لبعض 

ميرسى جدا يا قمر نورتينى بحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



جورج سعدجرجس قال:


> 30:ميرس الموضوع اكتر من رائع ويعلمنا المحبة وضبط النفس والحكمة فى تصرفتنا   والحماة ام وغدا سوف ابقى حماة       احبوا بعضكم بعضا    لاتحبو العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم







ميرسى جدا لحضورك وردك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



اميره الحياه قال:


> انا   ما بتكلم  معها   انا متحاديه   دائما  لا توريدني   عملت مشاكت مع اخوه مرتو   من ورائها حبست  زوجها   دائما تقول الو طلق مرتك







مافيش غير الصلاة يا اميرة هى اللى بتحل كل المشاكل 

دايما اطلبى من ربنا انه يهديها ويغير قلبها وفكرها من ناحيتك 

وقلبك وفكرك انتى كمان من ناحيتها لان اكيد الموضع خلق جواكى 

احساس من ناحيتها وده طبعا غصب عنك اكيد 

بس كل حاجه بتيجى بالصلاة صدقينى 

ربنا ييصلح الامور بينكم يارب ويبارك فى حياتك انتى واسرتك 

امييييييييين ​
​


----------



## Meriamty (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   سم لحماتى*



esambraveheart قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع المميز و القصه
> ربنا يباركك






ميرسى جدا لحضورك الجميل يا عصام 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------

